# A3 air suspension



## Chris775 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm doing my research for air suspension kit for my 2006 A3 3.2L. So any suggestions on what should I get or what to buy?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chris775 said:


> I'm doing my research for air suspension kit for my 2006 A3 3.2L. So any suggestions on what should I get or what to buy?


Wrong section bud...there's a air suspension section under the technical vw/ audi section. Call bag riders or Open road tuning for all your air needs.

Click on my signature link for my recent build up on my air setup on my A3. Not sure how different awd compared to 2wd is as far as parts go. I'm thinking is just more labor intensive to install.


----------

